
Play Any AAA Games on Max Settings on Your Old Device - nanoworm
https://shadow.tech/usen/invite/LUCOLKMV
======
nanoworm
It is crazy how quickly gaming on demand/in the cloud has developed lately. I
was very skeptical of the technology at first but said "fuck it, I'll try" and
it is working far better than I expected.

I work with VNC/RDP access to machines every day and could never imagine to
game on a remote machine, but Shadow's proprietary protocol is super swift on
my 50Mbit-network.

If anyone of you is interested in gaming but does not want to buy a $2000
gaming PC or wants to game on the go, I would strongly suggest you try this
out (as long as you're close to one of their DCs).

$10 discount code: LUCOLKMV

~~~
taoboga
The link is not working... the page does not exist

Try [https://shadow.tech/](https://shadow.tech/)

~~~
nanoworm
sorry about that, thanks!

------
Max_Mustermann
Only new accounts, one of them strongly promoting a new product.. seems fishy.

